# My kitty, Gizmo



## Gizzo (May 21, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the board, and wanted to introduce you all to my kitty. His name is Gizmo, and he's 2 years old. My fiancé and I adopted him about 3 months ago. He's the sweetest little thing!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

He is handsome boy. I love the grey and white coloring.


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

Hes very cute! He looks like hes super soft.


----------



## Gizzo (May 21, 2015)

Thanks you guys! He's very soft, and he loves to cuddle, he's also a bit of a Netflix addict.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

He's adorable! I love that vest of stripes... He's got some length in his tail, too! Where did you get Gizmo?


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Gizmo, you handsome little fella! I wanna rub your bellehhhh!


----------



## Gizzo (May 21, 2015)

bluemilk said:


> He's adorable! I love that vest of stripes... He's got some length in his tail, too! Where did you get Gizmo?


We adopted him from a shelter.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Gizzo!
Gizmo is quite the dashing little guy! So happy you got him from a shelter, he won the kitty lottery! 
Sharon


----------



## BlackiePanda (Apr 1, 2015)

Dont let me ever see Gizmo! I'm gonna run away with him!! What an adorable little guy, and so happy to know that he's found himself a good home  he looks happy!!!!! and SO cute!


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi there, welcome to the forum.  Gizmo is such a handsome kitty


----------



## Gizzo (May 21, 2015)

BlackiePanda said:


> Dont let me ever see Gizmo! I'm gonna run away with him!! What an adorable little guy, and so happy to know that he's found himself a good home  he looks happy!!!!! and SO cute!


Haha! He's such a little flirt too! We went to a groomer so that she could show us how to trim his claws, and he just went right up to her and started snuggling (he also did this when we adopted him). He has (so far) liked everyone who has come over.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

After that cat! He's stolen your heart!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Aaaw, what a sweetheart he is.....and I love his white shoes!!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Squeeeee!! He's just adorable.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

That's one cool kitten!


----------

